# 2011 Ford 6.7 Diesel Oil Change OUCH$$$$



## ken643

Went to dealer to have oil changed, $235.00 including Def fluid @14.95. Ouch Engine holds 15 quarts of oil. Thank stings, this truck is great but expensive to own.


----------



## mustangman02232

i get 4 gallons of rotella syn and a motorcraft filter and can usually get by at $110, doing it myself, how much DEF fluid did it need?


----------



## ken643

They said one jug like $14.95, oil alone was $146 and change. I go to dealer because I recntly heard a horror story. My friend knows a guy who has the same truck. Guys turbos went bad and he had no proof of oil changes / receipts. Claimed he had his local gas station do it. Ford denied warranty! $11,000 bucks damage. Now of course there maybe more to the story, but I am going to the dealer.

So the oil change light comes on and off I go to the dealership where they have my rocords in their computer. Scary!


----------



## exmark1

ken643;1428709 said:


> Went to dealer to have oil changed, $235.00 including Def fluid @14.95. Ouch Engine holds 15 quarts of oil. Thank stings, this truck is great but expensive to own.


You got screwed... I know my dealer is under $100.00 to do the same thing, can't find my last receipt at the moment but I know that much


----------



## ken643

@exmark1 dam, i hope thats not right, or I really got screwed.


----------



## OhioPlower

You better double check the capacity on that. If I remember right its 13 quarts. I read on forums some dealers are screwing it up cuz all previous ford diesels were 15 quarts.


----------



## exmark1

ken643;1428839 said:


> @exmark1 dam, i hope thats not right, or I really got screwed.


I will dig and find the receipt it's here somewhere... I could be wrong, but I know it wasn't that high or I would have pitched a fit over it


----------



## ken643

I just googled it and found some pages saying it 13 quarts, I think my receipt said 3 (i think they are in jugs) at $46 and change per unit. ( Dont have recipt handy right now to be exact. ) The total was $234 and change

Ill post exact prices later. but total is correct


----------



## Brian Young

Holy crap! I just the 6.0 L done a bit ago and the tech said Ford now says every 3k miles.....I don't think so. I was only charged 99.99 + tax but I'm not paying that every 3 months or 3k.


----------



## ken643

They told me every 5000 miles, but said the truck computer should be at 7500 miles. I dont know if the computer has a sensor as far as mileage and or idle running hours or its just a mileage timer. That tell you when to change it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

wait until your check coolant light comes on.....


----------



## White Nights

I had the dealer throw in 4 free oil changes with def top offs when I bought mine because of all the stuff that went wrong when I ordered it.


----------



## Tbrothers

ken643;1428709 said:


> Went to dealer to have oil changed, $235.00 including Def fluid @14.95. Ouch Engine holds 15 quarts of oil. Thank stings, this truck is great but expensive to own.


yes expensive but it isn't anymore than the 6.4 except for the def fluid. the 6.7 holds less oil so its probably cheaper than the 6.4. Anything done at the dealer is expensive. Not really sure Ford could void the warranty because you change your own oil.


----------



## Mark13

ken643;1428878 said:


> I just googled it and found some pages saying it 13 quarts, I think my receipt said 3 (i think they are in jugs) at $46 and change per unit. ( Dont have recipt handy right now to be exact. ) The total was $234 and change
> 
> Ill post exact prices later. but total is correct


The jug's they use are 5 quart jugs as far as I know, better make sure it doesn't have 2 extra quarts in it unless someone was paying attention.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Motorcraft-Motor-Oil-15W40-5qt/16940218


----------



## ken643

Sounds like they may have beat me for 2 quarts,


----------



## onsight

Just had the oil changed in my 2012 6.7 last week - 90.00. Def costs about 12.00 for 2.5 gallons. I think I would try a different dealer for the next oil change. Also run it til the truck's computer tells you to change it (aprox 7500 mi).


----------



## exmark1

Mine was 102.67 total with everything when I had it serviced including the DEF fill


----------



## 07F-250V10

The computer in the 6.7 measures the amount of carbon in the oil so depending on how hard you work the engine you could get anywhere from 5,000-7,500 miles per oil change


----------



## MickiRig1

Our Mechanics at work write the oil capacity right on the underside of the hood in marker.
We have 2 different diesels and 3 different gas engines in the fleet. This way they know at a glance how much it takes. I do that with the 5 vehicles I have. Being fleet manager it tells me at a glance the DANG MALIBU takes 4.7 qts. I always have .3 qts of oil around!


----------



## Plowtoy

You have to change your oil??? I thought the new trend was to drive a vehicle until it breaks, then figure out why it broke:laughing:


----------



## 4wydnr

My dad just had a coupon from the dealer for a $70 change on his 6.7. So he jumped on it. Of course they wanted to rotate tires and top of the DEF to make the money. But for a straight oil change it was pretty cheap and for $25 he didn't feel like doing the tire rotation on his own.


----------



## bdlawncare

Off topic but i change the oil in my daily driver and its 85$ in oil n filters


----------



## ken643

I think I will call another dealer to check on prices, there are a few near me. I like this one because its close by. Ill call tomorrow.


----------



## RepoMan1968

them there dieezls love a little RevX too $$$
http://revxoil.com/


----------



## RepoMan1968

oh yeah , oil filter is 21.00 and 3.5 gallons of 15/40 synthetic valvoline is 100.00.
then the fuel filters every 10k are 75.00 . oooh weee. its worth that power . 

gotta have the mods like cai, zoodad,5''pipes and tunes . nothing like a 7300# pick up that goes 0-60 in 3 seconds


----------



## WhitePlowr

when is my ride in this new diesel??? lol where is the snow??? that oil change sucks. i hope this 6.7 doesnt turn into a terd again. 6.0 then 6.4 now 6.7 7.3 next? lol with twin turbos i think so.


----------



## mustangman02232

RepoMan1968;1430393 said:


> oh yeah , oil filter is 21.00 and 3.5 gallons of 15/40 synthetic valvoline is 100.00.
> then the fuel filters every 10k are 75.00 . oooh weee. its worth that power .
> 
> gotta have the mods like cai, zoodad,5''pipes and tunes . nothing like a 7300# pick up that goes 0-60 in 3 seconds


http://www.dieselfiltersonline.com/


----------



## ddb maine

not that its a pissin contest... But 6.0l with a bpd oil cooler kit and bypass filter... 20 quarts. 5w40 synthetic. thats a fun one.


----------



## RepoMan1968

race much ? Thumbs Up


----------



## jmac5058

Did I read that rite Ford voids your warrenty for changing your own oil? Thats the only thing left you can do yourself nowadays.


----------



## RepoMan1968

no . but make dam sure you document it with dated receipts .


----------



## RepoMan1968

mustangman02232;1432030 said:


> http://www.dieselfiltersonline.com/


I only use Motorcraft also. get some good deals on the ebay


----------



## DGODGR

Ford dealer told me yesterday that an oil change would be $96. Fuel and air filters would be extra but that price includes a urea fill.


----------



## RepoMan1968

cheap . pull that trigger . while your there do a coolant flush .Thumbs Up


----------



## plowin-fire

Changed oil in our 2011 F450 Ambulance and it held 15qts. Whats up with the plastic oil pan and plastic drain plug that you can get out with your fingers? Nice feature, just hope in stays tight and seals ok after awhile.


----------



## MickiRig1

Some of the cost cutting is getting ridicules! I am waiting to have the standard level wheels be plastic. Disposable, just buy $50 ones every time you get tires. Just like car rotors, brake pads are worn out so are the rotors! Yet the vehicle prices keep climbing.


----------



## ddb maine

Agree with the cost cutting.


----------



## ddb maine

RepoMan1968;1436187 said:


> race much ? Thumbs Up


You would think right...
ARP studs OEM gaskets, all upgraded hpop and turbo parts. Bullet proof egr cooler... 
its a 550. They took the truck in on trade with a bad egr cooler. So I wheeled em into tearing the whole block down I bring in the parts. the labor bill was 5-6K....
New headers. on and on. I have 10 pages of service write up from it.

4.88 rear end and empty it runs like an ape!


----------



## Deni2nd

*Under $275*

I Run Frieghtliner Trucks in my Transportation Business with 515 hp Detroit engines that hold 10 Gallons of oil. Try the local truck stop, they are diesel certified techs and it just might be cheaper. DEF fluid there also


----------



## ddb maine

Deni2nd;1438017 said:


> I Run Frieghtliner Trucks in my Transportation Business with 515 hp Detroit engines that hold 10 Gallons of oil. Try the local truck stop, they are diesel certified techs and it just might be cheaper. DEF fluid there also


Thats what I'm talkin about! I know a guy who is a CAT marine tech. he has a photo of a CAT piston from something next to a 50 gal drum and theres not a big difference.


----------



## ddb maine

sorry bout the hijack.


----------



## RepoMan1968

ddb maine;1437709 said:


> You would think right...
> ARP studs OEM gaskets, all upgraded hpop and turbo parts. Bullet proof egr cooler...
> its a 550. They took the truck in on trade with a bad egr cooler. So I wheeled em into tearing the whole block down I bring in the parts. the labor bill was 5-6K....
> New headers. on and on. I have 10 pages of service write up from it.
> 
> 4.88 rear end and empty it runs like an ape!


you "got er done Thumbs Up


----------



## 2COR517

You diesel guys crack me up. 

Pay thousands and thousand extra so you can listen to the rattling and clanging, then piss and moan about the cost of an oil change.


----------



## RepoMan1968

2COR517;1438370 said:


> You diesel guys crack me up.
> 
> Pay thousands and thousand extra so you can listen to the rattling and clanging, then piss and moan about the cost of an oil change.


real trucks dont have spark plugs 
Something old but something new
something wet sleeved, mechanically injected and inline but something blue.


----------



## 2COR517

RepoMan1968;1438377 said:


> real trucks dont have spark plugs


You might want to double check your facts. Every pickup manufacturer in the US sells trucks with spark plugs.


----------



## RepoMan1968

2COR517;1438370 said:


> You diesel guys crack me up.
> 
> Pay thousands and thousand extra so you can listen to the rattling and clanging, then piss and moan about the cost of an oil change.


bet your truck dont have these


----------



## RepoMan1968

2COR517;1438379 said:


> You might want to double check your facts. Every pickup manufacturer in the US sells trucks with spark plugs.


mine dont . why you say that ?


----------



## RepoMan1968

I have these .Thumbs Up


----------



## ddb maine

No complaints here. I make money with mine. it pays for itself. 
what are you running repo..


----------



## ddb maine

Oh man.... i didnt get spark plugs either in mine.....


----------



## RepoMan1968

personal truck - '06 60 350 

Something old but something new
something wet sleeved, mechanically injected and inline but something blue. 

Motor and Transmission by Pro Street Diesel
Go Fast Parts by Haisley Machine
Put to the ground by Diesel Performance Converters
Bling Bling Parts from Keating Machine


The key is to run the truck hard often. 


.


----------



## Green Grass

exmark1;1429313 said:


> Mine was 102.67 total with everything when I had it serviced including the DEF fill


you got screwed mine came to $85.23 with a tire rotation


----------



## RepoMan1968

Green Grass;1438705 said:


> you got screwed mine came to $85.23 with a tire rotation


coupons , family member mechanics and senior citizen discounts dont count


----------



## Green Grass

RepoMan1968;1438711 said:


> coupons , family member mechanics and senior citizen discounts dont count


you just have to live out in the country it's cheaper.


----------



## exmark1

Green Grass;1438705 said:


> you got screwed mine came to $85.23 with a tire rotation


I wonder why it varies from dealer to dealer so much... seems kind of odd!


----------



## Green Grass

exmark1;1438862 said:


> I wonder why it varies from dealer to dealer so much... seems kind of odd!


Different labor rates would be my guess.


----------



## ddb maine

Green Grass;1439514 said:


> Different labor rates would be my guess.


yeah, its based upon cost of living. A dealer in downtown NY will charge 3 times as much as a dealer in western PA. Any urban areas have higher rates than those out in the sticks.


----------



## 60Grit

Exmark and green grass...What dealers do you guys go to? I've had bad luck with my two local dealers(metropolitian and wolf)....They couldn't find me what I was looking for. I ended up driving to Luther in Fargo after finding the 6.7 I wanted on fords online inventory. I'm not driving back there for an oil change obviously but would prefer to try a different dealer.


----------



## Green Grass

CJ's Outdoor;1444626 said:


> Exmark and green grass...What dealers do you guys go to? I've had bad luck with my two local dealers(metropolitian and wolf)....They couldn't find me what I was looking for. I ended up driving to Luther in Fargo after finding the 6.7 I wanted on fords online inventory. I'm not driving back there for an oil change obviously but would prefer to try a different dealer.


Bought my truck from metropolitian. I normally use Holt motors in Cokato for service but sometimes use minnetonka ford and they both have been good to me but Cokato is much cheaper due to being in the sticks.


----------



## exmark1

CJ's Outdoor;1444626 said:


> Exmark and green grass...What dealers do you guys go to? I've had bad luck with my two local dealers(metropolitian and wolf)....They couldn't find me what I was looking for. I ended up driving to Luther in Fargo after finding the 6.7 I wanted on fords online inventory. I'm not driving back there for an oil change obviously but would prefer to try a different dealer.


I live out a ways from the cities in Alexandria, I take mine into Juettner Motors where I bought both of them from to get serviced. At least through the warranty period then who knows...


----------



## ken643

I called another nearby dealer, they charge $169.00 for an oil change and one jug DEF. That is for Synthetic blend. He said if I paid that much they must have used FULL SYNTHETIC oil not a blend. Engine only requires the blend. Ill check my receipt and see if it says.


----------



## RepoMan1968

for tha avatar jeep ? TOOO much dude


----------



## newlooklandscp

You can get the DEF fluid at Napa for way cheaper. But big boys toys cost big money!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Green Grass;1439514 said:


> Different labor rates would be my guess.


Yep ifen ya live in the sticks /country.....ya get the GIT ER DONE PRICE 

And if ya live in the City ya get BEND OVER HOW FAR YA WANT ME TO GO PRICE.....


----------



## Grassman09

RepoMan1968;1438399 said:


> I have these .Thumbs Up


What are those some sort of Canadian metric screwdrivers.  lol


----------



## MasterTechL1

*Ownership costs*

In our shop an engine service (we do more than drop the oil and filter) on a 6.7 retails out for around $210 with tax. That is using the recommended 5W40 synthetic (look at your cap, 10W30 for light service, 5W40 synthetic for heavy use, did any of you buy a 6.7 to get groceries? Check the manual, 15W40 is not an approved weight) and a Motorcraft filter. We note all this on the ticket, brands and amounts used, date, mileage and oil light left on the monitor at the time of change. We have a local dealer putting 15W40 bulk in these motors and if I get them in the door once for a service after that dealer, they find the extra fuel mileage from the 5W40 more than offsets the cost of the service. Not to mention that under some circumstances the monitor won't ask for a change for nearly 15000 miles and I don't trust any conventional that long in a light truck.


----------



## Grassman09

They want $180 to do the fuel filters here. You still have to buy the filters which are around $100.00 
last oil change I did I used Rotella 5W40 Synthetic. 1st oil change I used 10w30


----------



## MickiRig1

I was in AutoZone the other day the diesel oil was $6.98 a QT. A couple of years ago I wanted to get a Diesel F250 / F350. The Wife went off! YOU KNOW WHAT THEY COST? 
I didn't think she put that much thought into it. She went on and on about maintenance cost's. The cost of Diesel fuel, filters, oil and parts. She researched the HELL out of it on the Internet. I was shocked! She had all Her argument down!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

07F-250V10;1429387 said:


> The computer in the 6.7 measures the amount of carbon in the oil
> 
> I don't think this information is correct. You think Ford put a small oil analysis lab under the hood? I don't know but I'd guess it's similar to GM, the computer looks at average engine temperature, average engine speed, and average load


----------



## Green Grass

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1471716 said:


> 07F-250V10;1429387 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The computer in the 6.7 measures the amount of carbon in the oil
> 
> I don't think this information is correct. You think Ford put a small oil analysis lab under the hood? I don't know but I'd guess it's similar to GM, the computer looks at average engine temperature, average engine speed, and average load
> 
> 
> 
> you are correct Thumbs Up
Click to expand...


----------



## jmac5058

The plastic oil pans have nothing to do with Ford being cheap , the steel ones rust out too often and have been upgraded.


----------

